# Paramedic Scenario Rap



## High Speed Chaser (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't say it does much to promote the the profession however it did make me laugh a tiny bit.

[YOUTUBE]D5fX2s_lqS0[/YOUTUBE]

_Sorry if this has been already posted_​


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 3, 2010)

haha. This really put a smile on my face. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL....That put a smile on my face tonight. Thanks!


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 3, 2010)

PCP Students from Durham College, Oshawa Ontario.

Definitely played this for my first responder students last week.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha  Clever


----------

